# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  سورس بازی پازل اعداد با جاوا و مخصوص موبایل

## khazaie01

سلام دوستان چند سال پیش تصمیم گرفتم زبان Java را یاد بگیرم،و  به سراغ برنامه نویسی موبایل یا جاوا رفتم.
اولین برنامه  ای که بعد از برنامه معروف Hello World !! نوشتم،بازی پازل اعداد بود.
امروز یکی از دوستان را دیدم که داشت با پازل اعداد بازی می کرد !  به همین خاطر تصمیم گرفتم سورس برنامه اینجا قرار یدم (سورس مربوط به همون  چند سال پیش بوده و تغییری نکرده است).
بازی خیلی خیلی  خیلی ساده و ابتدایی است،هموانطور که گفتم اولین برنامه جاوا بود که نوشتم !


*دانلود سورس+فایل Jar ( لینک مستقیم )*

نتوانستم ضمیمه کنم ! نمیدونم چرا ؟! 

اگر امکان دارد مدیران محترم فایل را ضمیمه کنند.
ممنووووووووووووووووون

منبع : K01.IR

----------


## javad_2009

سلام
ببخشید، چطوری می تونم سورس این برنامه رو ببینم؟
با تشکر  :متفکر:

----------


## khazaie01

با Netbeans دوست عزیز

----------


## javad_2009

من Net Beans IDE 6.5 استفاده می کنم!
کدوم فایل رو باید داخل این برنامه باز کنم؟  :متفکر:

----------


## khazaie01

اگه اشتباه نکنم از netbeans 6 mobility استفاده می کردم ، شما پوشه پازل را به برنامه بدید خودش باز می کنه

----------


## javad_2009

سلام دوست عزیز؛
چطوری می تونم فرم این بازی رو ببینم؟
در ضمن یه خواهش دیگه ای هم داشتم!!!
برنامه Wireless Toolkit 2.5 را می خواستم!!! :خجالت: 
لطفاً!!! :لبخند:

----------


## mohamad_ice

> سلام دوست عزیز؛
> چطوری می تونم فرم این بازی رو ببینم؟
> در ضمن یه خواهش دیگه ای هم داشتم!!!
> برنامه Wireless Toolkit 2.5 را می خواستم!!!
> لطفاً!!!



دوست من بازی نویسی با j2me در صورتیکه low level باشه(استفاده از canvas)
هیچ فرمی برای نمایش نداره

W.T هم بانصب Net Beans mobility به طور خودکارنصب میشه(آخرین نسخه 3.0 هست)
اگه حتما 2.5 میخواییدداخلnetbeans 6.5 mobility  هست

اگه در هر صورت net beans ندارین و به W.T 2.5 نیاز دارین من دارمش باحجم 37مگ!

موفق باشید

----------


## javad_2009

سلام 
با تشکر از جواب شما! :چشمک: 
بله نیاز دارم، خیلی هم ضروریه، ممنون می شم اگه بهم برسونی!!!

----------


## javad_2009

بله شدیداً نیاز دارم
ممنون می شم اگه بهم بدی!!! :چشمک:

----------


## javad_2009

سلام 
ببخشید شما برنامه Wireless toolkit 2.5 رو دارید؟
اگه دارید نیاز شدید بهش دارم!!!
با تشکر :چشمک:

----------


## khazaie01

دوست عزیز چرا سرچ نمی کنید ؟ همون netbeans این ابزار را هم داره...

----------


## javad_2009

خیلی گشتم نتونستم پیدا کنم
من فقط WTK 2.5 رو می خوام
اگه دارین لطف کنین
خیلی ضروریه :ناراحت: 
با تشکر

----------


## khazaie01

این هم لینک دانلود : 
http://www.speedyshare.com/files/22664109/sun_java_wireless_toolkit-2_5_2-windows.exe

----------


## javad_2009

سلام
بابت نرم افزار خیلی خیلی ممنونم!!! :قهقهه: 
خدا حفظت کنه!!! :خجالت:

----------


## javad_2009

چرا نمی تونم کد های برنامه رو تغییر بدم؟
آیا راهی است؟

----------


## vbnovin

> سلام 
> ببخشید شما برنامه Wireless toolkit 2.5 رو دارید؟
> اگه دارید نیاز شدید بهش دارم!!!
> با تشکر


من  Wireless toolkit 2.5دارم ولی اصلا میشه  در موردش توضیح بدبد و بگید چطور بدستتون برسونم

----------


## vbnovin

لینک سورس مشکل دارد لطفا اصلاحش کنید ممنونم اگر زودتر تا ببینم .... امتحان کنید Download نمیشه  !!!!

----------


## javad_2009

باسلام
موقع اجرای برنامه پازل Error زیر رو می ده:
compile:
Compiling 2 source files to L:\Mobile Programming\J2ME\Puzzle\build\compiled
L:\Mobile Programming\J2ME\Puzzle\src\PuzzleMidlet.java:110: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DISMISS_COMMAND
location: class org.netbeans.microedition.lcdui.SplashScreen
            if (command == SplashScreen.DISMISS_COMMAND) {//GEN-END:|7-commandAction|5|15-preAction
1 error
L:\Mobile Programming\J2ME\Puzzle\nbproject\build-impl.xml:183: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 3 seconds)لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر :متعجب:

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
لینک دانلود مشکلی نداره ، این ارور شاید مربوط به نسخه netbeans شما باشه...

----------


## میناوندی

من نیاز فوری به سورس بازی منچ با کد جاوا دارم :افسرده: 
میشه برام ارسال کنید :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## hosseizandi

salam mishe in source baziye pazele adad ro baram emailesh konin akhe linke downloadesh karabe

age mitunin mamnun misham 
ba tashakor

email : hossein_zandi1992@yahoo.com

----------

